# building a secure workbench



## ghost (Jul 1, 2008)

I want to make my own workbench but it has to be lockable to a degree that bolt cutters or a hammer could not get it open also a saw blade should not be able to get it open.

Does anyone have any ideas how I can achieve this goal?


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 1, 2008)

You need to be more specific on the level of security you want...  something with 3/16" plate steel might meet your requirements, or maybe you'll need to build a giant safe.  Who are you trying to keep out?

--Bushytails


----------

